# A new search function for SOTW



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

As everyone knows, search functions at web sites are terrible, and at most, a waste of time. Here is a search function method that has being going around on some of the more enlightened (advanced) websites. (no offense intended, SOTW)

To search for a specific item type: "search word" site:http:forum.saxontheweb.net/

for example
charlie parker site:http://forum.saxontheweb.net/

or every ones favorite

charlie parker mouthpiece site:http://forum.saxontheweb.net/

you can put that up in your bookmarks bar so you don't forget it
Have fun, and thats all from Donkey Doo, Texas :rr:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

spartacus, always glad to see you drop in from Donkey Doo.



spartacus said:


> you can put that up in your bookmarks bar so you don't forget it.


BTW - how do you do dat? Thanks.


----------



## Rondalo (Mar 26, 2011)

it took me a few minutes, but I finally figured out what you did. a nifty, and possibly useful, trick.

for those who, like me, were confused about how this works, copy the following line and paste it into the address bar on your browser
charlie parker mouthpiece site:http://forum.saxontheweb.net/

you should see a list of all the SotW forum threads that contain the words "charlie parker mouthpiece".


----------



## piwikiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

I assume you all use google chrome?


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Gary, I forgot to hit reply with your quote.

site:http://forum.saxontheweb.net/
Just copy this and hit the little star that says bookmark this page. You will get a box that says, name: paste into that box. The second choice asks what folder, I picked bookmarks bar. You can pick any site to search as long as you have the word "site:" in front of http://name of site.com or whatever. In front of the word "site:" you type in whatever your looking for:
steering columns site:http://fordtruckforum.net
This will bring up every thread where steering columns have been mentioned. You can refine the search by adding to the search word, ex. cotter pins steering column site:http://etc

This should work with any browser. Both IE and Google, as well as all search engines, sweep the internet everyday and add anything that was not there before. Google, I think, does a better sweep because you get more hits with more refined words.
Stuff you cannot find and you know was there can be accessed through the wayback machine if you know the name of the site. Just google wayback machine and a page will come up and tell you how to do that.

Glad to see your still kicking around. Cheers and love to all.
Another PS I really miss Bandmommy :love34:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

spartacus said:


> As everyone knows, search functions at web sites are terrible, and at most, a waste of time. Here is a search function method that has being going around on some of the more enlightened (advanced) websites. (no offense intended, SOTW)
> 
> To search for a specific item type: "search word" site:http:forum.saxontheweb.net/


Is this actually any different to just using the plain old Google custom search at the top left of the page?


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah it's more hip!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you spartacus!!


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Gary has always appreciated anything that encourages people to use a search engine. :bluewink:


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

I would love for someone who is vBulletin savvy to explain why we once had an awesome, intelligent search facility with operators like "and", "or", exact phrase, and why the search has become dumb as dirt.

You used to be able to do a search like this: neck OR crook AND "silver plated" in the Buescher forum only. That made the search engine powerful. Google search lets you do some of those things but it can't limit the search to a given sub-forum AFAIK.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

I'll admit to knowing virtually nothing about computers, but I found the previous search engine to be very useful. The current version is either worthless or beyond my ability to comprehend.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

retread said:


> Gary has always appreciated anything that encourages people to use a search engine. :bluewink:


One time, not too long ago, Gary was lost in a place far, far away, and we had to use a search engine to find him


----------

